# My Walther P38 9mm dated 1/85



## JmH35 (Mar 31, 2017)

So a month ago i got really nice P38 it has barely been used. It was a Bw stamped Bundeswehr issued gun and CAI georgia VT import marks from Germany. I looked up all the info i could, and looked at close up photos of others and stamp marks..wow whats cool is the date 1/85 matches the # on the slide 185 also the # on frame last 3 digits are 185 and the # on the barrel is 185. But the Walther stamped mag with it the date is 3/62...well almost all matched. I did order a promag spare mag for my holster pouch. It came with rosewood grips, not factory lol. I love this gun, i shoot Federal ammo but i did buy some SIG Vcrown HP ammo for home or just incase of a self defense situation. Im new too forum, just thought i'd ramble on about my Walther.


----------



## CentexShooter (Dec 30, 2007)

Howdy. Sounds like a nice piece. Where are the pics?


----------

